# Hello again and my first match light on camera.



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello everyone.I joined the forum a while ago,and did introduce myself,but due to a few personal resins,never carried on posting.

Well I am now trying to make an effort to start posting on the forum,as it is the best place for everything slingshots.

I managed my first match light the other day,but not on camera,haha,doesn't everyone say that?

Well i tried again,the other day and managed a light,using UK matches,that don't have the white tip,very pleased with my shooting.I even tried again yesterday and managed a light from further back,although the video is not the best quality.


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

A little better video from today hope you all like it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting!!!! Now you know you can do it ... it is obviously not just a fluke. You have a nice long draw, so you are getting good velocity. Sooo ... time to find a 10 meter space ... a field in the country, or alongside a rural road, perhaps a sports field somewhere ... maybe even on a diagonal in your garden. Lay out your tape measure, set up your camera and mirror, and GO FOR THE BADGE!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you Charles.I had intended to lay out a tape measure today.I can get 10m,if I shoot a little further up the garden,not quite diagonal,but the weather has been that bad today.

I never expected to get a light,as you can tell by my expresions.

As soon as the weather clears hopefully tomorrow,I will have a go for the badge.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am impressed! Good shooting, my friend. What were you using for ammo?

GP


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I am impressed! Good shooting, my friend. What were you using for ammo?
> 
> GP


Thank you for the kind comments.I was using 9.5mm steel balls.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great bit of slinging, you have Fire :headbang:

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Great bit of slinging, you have Fire :headbang:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


Thank you.I do like a little fire.


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Good shooting......i don't think you will have a problem to take THE BADGE....go straight to take it!


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

DEDO said:


> Good shooting......i don't think you will have a problem to take THE BADGE....go straight to take it!


Thank you.I just made a video,for the badge.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Excellent as always


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Excellent as always


Thanks mate.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

As Charles suggested, go for it... you might want to review the requirements... today under the first column of posts on the right hand margin of the home page of this forum...that way you don't have to redo the shoot for faulting a requirement or two.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Great shooting alright!


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words and advice Chuck.I submitted a video yesterday for the matchlighting badge.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :thumbsup:


----------

